# Scrog



## New2theGame (Jul 27, 2012)

I built a scrog frame out of pvc pipe today and im wondering what a good screen is to use for it.  what do you use?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 27, 2012)

Come closer to the fire pilgrem speakin little loader now I reckon 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 27, 2012)

Yual got any pics I dont do this way but be interestin see what yual got goin on

BWD


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jul 27, 2012)

I use chicken wire some people use bigger screen that has rectangular holes 2in X 3in.

 Check out what cmd420 did for his it looks a bit bigger holes of chicken wire than what I used in his grow

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=770244#post770244

I just put together my movable soil screen too that hopefully will work out goo for me once I get a grow goin on (need soil ingredients and some construction)


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 28, 2012)

BWD I will post a picture of my newly built scrog in my grow log when I get my camera this evening.  Check it out..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61970


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2012)

I used chicken wire.  My first choice would have been that plastic fencing with the square holes, but I had chicken wire so that was what I used.


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

i bought a trellis net


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2012)

Should work just fine.  How big are the holes?


----------



## New2theGame (Jul 29, 2012)

6 inch but its 5x15 so i could double it over it thats too big.  what do you think?


----------



## D3 (Jul 31, 2012)

I know this sounds weird but I like to use chain link fence.   it's galvanized it won't rust. I made my frame  just like you did out of pvc.  I cut my chain link fence to the size that I needed and I zip tied it on it worked great.:cool2: :ccc:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 31, 2012)

I use some stuff from the hardware called dog fence that has 2"x4" holes but I bet the chain-link fence works great


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jul 31, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I use some stuff from the hardware called dog fence that has 2"x4" holes


 
So thats what that stuff is called lol. I tried describing it earlier in the thread. Hush do you think it works better than chicken wire, I got 6 more little screen units to build up and I'm using chicken wire currently.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2012)

Have you thought about that plastic fencing that has holes about 2" apart?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2012)

Safety fence IMO is the way to grow


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 7, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> So thats what that stuff is called lol. I tried describing it earlier in the thread. Hush do you think it works better than chicken wire, I got 6 more little screen units to build up and I'm using chicken wire currently.


Sorry to take so long to get back to you. I was out of town for a few. I like the "dog fence" because it has thin wires that are strong but don't throw a lot of shadow. Plus the bigger holes aren't too big to use for scrog, and big enough to work through them for bud supports.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 7, 2012)

I think I'll check it out and maybe go with that for my screens instead of this chicken wire. It would make for an easier harvest; do you ever have to tie up some bud brances to the screen to keep them, well, up lol?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 7, 2012)

No I never have to tie them up. If you are intending to do scrog then you will want to set the fence material about 8-12" above the soil level so that as the plants grow up to the fence, you can bend the branches to keep them growing under the screen. This causes them to grow horizontal as you keep pushing the branches back under rather than letting them grow up through. 

Once the plants' branches have the screen about 75% full, then you can flip the light cycle to flower them and when they start to show bud development, you stop tucking the branches and allow all the buds to grow up through toward the light. This will allow all the buds to be supported and kept above the screen for cutting.

If you are just wanting to use the fence for supporting the heavy bud growth then you will need to know the approximate height of the plants at harvest and then set the fence at about 60% of that height so that the branches grow through the fence holes and allow for support. This is key because if you have the screen too low then the heavy buds will break over the branches at the screen, and if you set it too high many of the lower branches will not make it through to be supported.

My plants typically get about 3'-4' tall by the finish so I set my screen(fence material) at about 2'-2.5', depending on the strain. Indica structured plants are pretty stout and squat growing so I set it lower for them, while the sativa structured plants I set it higher because the limbs stretch way out. I hope this helps


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 7, 2012)

(I dont mean to hijack this thread lol) If you check out my little scrog set up I made (in my sig or DIY section) its alot like Hemp's hydro scrog but the base is different and its top is still removeable but for each plant because the way I plan on doing this for this grow closet set up. I'll need to cut down the screen heigh as its about 15inches above the dirt line of the pots it will be in. If you want to offer any advise for that just post on that thead.


----------

